
Pokemon Go and Digital Privacy - lifeisstillgood
http://www.mikadosoftware.com/articles/PokemonGoAndPrivacy
======
lifeisstillgood
Needs a rewrite ... Too tired. But it's amazing how much this app touches all
the important points for the future

